# Beau's new collar!!



## Muttkip (Aug 18, 2011)

Found this nice collar on the clearance section at TSC today while getting Beau a new water bowl for his kennel. I've been wanting to get him a nice leather collar for a while, and stumbled upon JUST what I was looking for!!! A nice tan leather collar with barbed wire on it. It's a little big for him to wear, but that can be solved by poking a few extra holes in it. I got it for 7 dollars...not too bad if I do say so myself!!


----------



## creek817 (Feb 18, 2012)

Cool! My first Dodge pickup truck had a barbed wire pinstripe. I miss that! I love the look of barbed wire. =)


----------



## xchairity_casex (Oct 8, 2011)

ohhh i LIKE that! SNAZZY!


----------

